# 4x4x4 : August 29, 2006



## pjk (Aug 30, 2006)

1. D' u2 r2 l' F' d L r D U2 R2 D2 u' F f D l2 D' u' B b d' U r' F2 u R2 l b l' L2 D2 l' R' u' L' U b D F

2. L' f F' D' F2 u l' B' L2 F' r' b B' D' u f' l2 U2 F' L' D' d' B d' f B2 L D f u' r f2 r R2 f' U f' r2 f' D2

3. F' R b2 f r L' B d' f r2 F' B L' U2 f R' D2 U F' f' r' u' R' U' B2 D R2 D u' B' F2 R u2 r2 b F' U2 b2 r F

4. f2 b l2 d2 r2 B2 b R2 b R2 u L b u' U' F u2 r2 D b2 f2 l2 F' u2 D' B2 L2 l u R' u r2 b2 f' u2 l f2 d' r B'

5. u2 r f' B r2 f' U r' U2 B2 r' b2 f u2 L b2 L' b r' R' B U F2 f r2 b B2 D d' b D' L d2 L u' r2 D L2 F R2


----------



## pjk (Sep 2, 2006)

2:15.77 (2:12.82) 2:22.36 (2:29.49) 2:16.74
Average: 2:18.29

Not too shabby.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Sep 3, 2006)

Haven't competed in one of these for a while...My warmup consisted of me getting ready to pass out...

(1:56.65) (puke), (1:27.46) (bit more normal), 1:37.43 (i'm too tired to be doing this), 1:36.41 (gotta love 20 second LLs with no parity), 1:40.02, ok, these aren't normal solves, I average about 1:25-1:30...

Average: 1:37.95

Did this at 1 in the morning...


----------



## Erik (Sep 5, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 1:30.01
Times: 1:35.23, (1:26.73), 1:29.69, 1:28.12, (1:36.12)

That's what I call consistent...


----------



## Me (Sep 8, 2006)

Tristan Wright
Average: 2:25.44
Times: 2.25.70, (2:27.45), 2:22.18, 2:26.45,(2:14.75)

the last solve could've been much better, otherwise its an ok average.


----------

